# Finally lost my temper



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, my puppy is about 10 weeks old and I lost it today. Hes going through his bitting bit and I have scars all over me. I let him bite, and tell him no when he gets to rough. Its been working except this morning. He got hold of me and he might as well been a year old the way he tore me up. I hollarded at him for 5 minutes, because I lost my temper. Now all day he has laid around pouting. I have loved on him all day, but he is just now starting to act normal. Don't ever think they dont know.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Aww, I think a lot of pet parents (myself included) have gone a little over the top with our bothersome pups when we just couldn't take any more at one point or another. I have a foster who just won't quit barking, and last night I got so fed up I went over to his crate (it's a wire crate) and smacked the top real good. The whole thing clattered and boy did the dog close his yap quick... I felt so bad. I shouldn't have snapped on him. But it does give us opportunities to improve ourselves. Next time we know to stop, take a breath and count to ten, and then come back to the situation.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ambrola said:


> *. Don't ever think they dont know.*


Sure they know they got "hollarded" at for 5 minutes.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Why do you let him bite you only to the point it gets "too rough"? That's like telling a child they can hit other children but only so hard. Put a stop to ALL of it if you want it to ever end. Soon as those teeth make contact, you give a firm no, redirect, do whatever to make sure your dog understands TEETH DO NOT GO ON YOUR SKIN. Otherwise he WILL end up a year old and still biting.

You shouldn't punish the dog for your mistake.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think he is so much "pouting" as he isn't sure if he can trust you now... 

I can understand getting upset/angry - it has happened to most of us. 

Do get ready, though, as this thing will get worse before better!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Dont let him bite you,shove a toy in his mouth instead. Usually a squeeky toy works real well. It draws the attention from your hands or what ever he is aiming them little needle teeth at


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We too had the same issue with all 4 of our GSD's.
I told someone else on another post that we kept those little lemon shaped containers with lemon juice in it all over the house so that we could grab one when we needed it. When she would start biting, we would squirt a tiny bit in her mouth accompanied with a firm "ACCCKKK" which eventually transferred over!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jeez, don't let your pup bite you until he's too rough! Talk about mixed messages and now you lost it and he doesn't trust you. Always have a toy handy to redirect him to and he will out grow it.

Squirting a pup with lemon juice is yet another way to get your pup not to trust you. You want coming to you to always be a good thing for your pup and this isn't the way.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Jeez, don't let your pup bite you until he's too rough! Talk about mixed messages and now you lost it and he doesn't trust you. Always have a toy handy to redirect him to and he will out grow it.
> 
> Squirting a pup with lemon juice is yet another way to get your pup not to trust you. You want coming to you to always be a good thing for your pup and this isn't the way.



This!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Squirting a pup with lemon juice is yet another way to get your pup not to trust you. .


Not to mention you could cause a digestive problem nightmare with that much citric acid in the dog's stomach.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Everytime our puppies start biting, we shove a puppy plug in his mouth. (What we call a puppy plug is usually a soft sheepskin covered fluffy toy). We keep them all over while they are at that age. We also have used tennis balls, kongs, anything close by and shove it in his mouth. Our old guy when he gets worked up will still go and grab one of the soft sheepskin toys when he wants to bite something. They tear them apart by the ton until they get older then they carry them around and keep their favorites. But expect to pick up a ton of fluff for the first year or so. You can make them last a little longer by shoving the stuffing back inside and letting them pull it out again and again.

BTW its ok to yell every now and then. I'll yell ouch or yelp depending on the dog if he accidently gets a hard chomp in.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Only good things come from my hands to my dog. Well, unless you're talking about ear drops and trimming nails and bath time  

Seriously, don't lose your temper, you see it's not worth it and accomplishes nothing good. Be prepared next time, and above all ... keep your humor! Our puppies are puppies for a very brief time, there will come a time when we miss these days...they are precious, even the worst of them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Puppy plug:









Old dogs still likes them too: 










They sure don't last long... 










But whatever is handy will work....









All right I admit he might be a little spoiled.  LOL


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Why are you letting him bite YOU!? 
IMO, No mouthing on skin should be allowed.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Puppy plug:
> 
> All right I admit he might be a little spoiled.  LOL


A little, but it's lovely :wub:


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> Why are you letting him bite YOU!?
> IMO, No mouthing on skin should be allowed.


I was told to let him bite a little to teach him how far to go? I stopped that crap yesterday and don't let him bite on me anymore. A quick sharp no usaly stops him. He is realy smart, and I most certainaly don't want an agressive dog. Had them, dont need them. He is my baby, and everyone in the house knows it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Everyone is giving great suggestions. Best is to stop allowing him to bite you at all. 

I'm not excited about if the way you are now teaching him to play with you is by saying 'no' and not allowing him to play at all. 

We WANT our pups to play with us. But with rules (and a toy never human flesh). Right now he is a NORMAL puppy (and you need to really really really really get away from the fear you have of a 10 week old being '*aggressive'* cause he is biting.

Instead of seeing aggression, you are seeing normal puppy play! NORMAL. And it's the way he played with him mom and littermates and has always worked in the past. Now when he wants to 'play' he gets yelled at. Confusing? you betcha.

And he wasn't pouting when you erupting into a maniac the other day. He was trying to figure out what the heck was going on because if you are anything like me when I snap, it's an amazing and scary place that no learning occurs in for a puppy.

You want him to play with you but, sadly, with our delicate skins the teaching needs to come from us on the best way to play. It's with a toy and should look like this:





 




 




 
We need to learn to use our puppy's willingness to play with us, not discourage and scare them.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why you don't just give them a good tap on the nose to not bite you? Xerx has hardly ever bitten me because that's what I do.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Why do you let him bite you only to the point it gets "too rough"? That's like telling a child they can hit other children but only so hard. Put a stop to ALL of it if you want it to ever end. Soon as those teeth make contact, you give a firm no, redirect, do whatever to make sure your dog understands TEETH DO NOT GO ON YOUR SKIN. Otherwise he WILL end up a year old and still biting.
> 
> You shouldn't punish the dog for your mistake.


This is correct-- if you don't want a behavior, don't encourage any of it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nikitta said:


> Can someone explain to me why you don't just give them a good tap on the nose to not bite you? Xerx has hardly ever bitten me because that's what I do.


For many of our dogs, when they want/are playing, a mere tap isn't going to stop it. At all. It's GREAT it worked for your pup though.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

When we tried the lemon juice - he licked his lips! Didn't stop biting, but it was funny as heck!


And he still is mouthy (at 4.5yo) but he does control his pressure VERY well so it is just mouthing. His way of greeting!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I always redirected with a toy when Ace was a puppy and started biteing on hands or pants legs, along with a strong NO BITE. I think everyone has lost their temper at one time or another with their puppy, we are not perfect and sometimes it does come out, so don't be too hard on yourself.

Good luck with your baby, hopefully with time he will learn that you are not his chew toy.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I always redirected with a toy when Ace was a puppy and started biteing on hands or pants legs, along with a strong NO BITE. I think everyone has lost their temper at one time or another with their puppy, we are not perfect and sometimes it does come out, so don't be too hard on yourself.
> 
> Good luck with your baby, hopefully with time he will learn that you are not his chew toy.


 That is what I am doing now. I was doing the redirect, and read on this forum somewhere to let them bite, but to teach them to have a soft mouth? Well, he is just a puppy and I am going to treat him like a puppy. Sometimes I put to much thought into things?:wild:


----------

